# Anyone in Northern California?



## Seuss (May 16, 2012)

*Anyone in Northern California?* 
It'd be cool to meet up once in a while if anyone from this site is out here, specifically the Humboldt county area. Well let me know and maybe we can get something going:idea


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm from sonoma county


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Brad5 said:


> I'm from sonoma county


Me too. I am from Petaluma.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm in El Dorado county.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Marlon said:


> Me too. I am from Petaluma.


Awesome :0, Windsor here


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

SF


----------



## beans2themax (Jan 28, 2012)

Close to sac


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

beans2themax said:


> Close to sac


 Hey beans  Just letting you know there's a meetup group for people with SA in sacramento. You can find it through this link here:

http://www.meetup.com/The-Sacramento-Shyness-and-Social-Anxiety-Meetup/


----------



## UnquietMind (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm from Sacramento.


----------

